# My Trunk or Treat year 5



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's my wife and I, the photo was taken by a friend who stopped by with his daughter.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys look great! Color-coordinated, too:jol:


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you got quite a turnout.

The picture of the little baby in bumblebee yellow is adorable.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah that's my cover photo now. I wish traditional trick or treating wasn't dead in my town.


----------

